# FAQ for Hedgehogs



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I totally agree with #3. Although I have been tempted to feed an albino blueberries in April. But that is non-sonic the hedgehog related!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I tried feeding Fitzgerald blueberries. Apparently, they were not interesting enough to warrant anointing. 

Baby food carrots, however, resulted in what looked like an orange pinto. Between that and the unattractive brown from the rabbit, he needs a bath.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Must find another blue food!!!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Wait, is that a thing? Hedgehogs will take on the colour of their food?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If they anoint with it they will.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

And it's particularly noticeable when the hedgehog is albino like Fitzgerald.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

When I told people I got a hedgehog, they were all like: Oh, did you name it Sonic?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I honestly thought hedgehogs were "fast" because of Sonic the Hedgehog. I mean, they can run, but I was expecting something a lot faster and a lot less lazy. Tinkerball mostly just waddles around. 

I have also had people refer to her as "a Sonic". I usually correct them. She's not a Sonic, she's a spiky potato.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Katten said:


> I honestly thought hedgehogs were "fast" because of Sonic the Hedgehog. I mean, they can run, but I was expecting something a lot faster and a lot less lazy. Tinkerball mostly just waddles around.
> 
> I have also had people refer to her as "a Sonic". I usually correct them. She's not a Sonic, she's a spiky potato.


Then you've never seen a hedgehog properly run. They're pretty fast for their size, actually.


----------

